# Chaos Space Marine, Squad Weapon Choices



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

So I am in the process of sorting out my Chaos Space Marine force for 6th Edition. And I have reached a bit of a puzzle. What Special Weapons / Heavy Weapons should I be equipping my units with? 

On the Heavy Weapon Front. Looking at the Army list section of the site its quite apparent that the Idea not using any Heavy Weapons in a 'Normal Squad of Chaos Space Marines' is the norm. The question becomes if a squad was to use a Heavy Weapon, which ones should be chosen? My gut is telling me to use Autocannons and Missile Launchers.

Now as I have about 45 Marines in total, the plan is to build 4 squads with two Special Weapons and then put together a 'havoc' squad which can use as pool, to switch around options depending on the lists. Because of parts will look at building 1 Autocannon and 3 Missile Launchers. 

The next point is Special Weapons. 

Going to look to have


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Generally, I go for Autocannons if I want Heavy Weapons at all, but more commonly go with two Meltaguns and leave it at that. Makes the squad scary to tanks as well as soften up heavy infantry before the charge.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Generally, I go for Autocannons if I want Heavy Weapons at all, but more commonly go with two Meltaguns and leave it at that. Makes the squad scary to tanks as well as soften up heavy infantry before the charge.


Hmm, Thanks! 

I was unsure about Autocannons, they kinda feel like a "Jack of all Trade Weapon/ Master of None".


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Uveron said:


> I was unsure about Autocannons, they kinda feel like a "Jack of all Trade Weapon/ Master of None".


They're really good at killing light vehicles through hull point attrition (or outright destroying the really really light vehicles like Trukks and Raiders), which makes them valuable, and the duality against infantry is just a neat bonus.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> They're really good at killing light vehicles through hull point attrition (or outright destroying the really really light vehicles like Trukks and Raiders), which makes them valuable, and the duality against infantry is just a neat bonus.


OK, that makes sense. 

Thanks!


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

Uveron said:


> I was unsure about Autocannons, they kinda feel like a "Jack of all Trade Weapon/ Master of None".


I completely agree , I love autocannons and use as many as I can in most of my lists, because people tend to underestimate them. I generally run one squad with an Autocannon and either a meltagun or a flamer, and the other with a plasma gun and either an autocannon or a missile launcher. I have 2 havoc squads one with 4 autocannons and one with 4 missile launchers so I can pull from either. I tend to use the autocannon one the most and am rarely disapointed.

Really its up to you and how you build the rest of your army. I also have a heavy bolter that I'll throw in sometimes depending on the opponent (I am planing a heavy bolter havoc squad as well, just for fun). Hope this helps.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I normally field meltaguns in Ten man squads; two nurlge units rushed up in a rhino (after infriltrating with Huron/Ahrimans WT), disembark from a rhino normally puts you within scary distance turn 1. I like the versatailty of rocket launchers so normally go for them on havocs (plus flakk for anti air), but usually stick to obliterators instead.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I typically go for 2 meltas, and on occasion go for 2 plasma guns in a unit. On rare occasions, if I'm taking the squad for backfield objective camping and am taking 10 models in it (rare), I'll go for, say, a plasma gun and an autocannon, or a plasma gun and a missile launcher in a rhino with a havoc launcher (for the flexibility of several high strength, low AP shots or two anti-horde templates).

In terms of heavy weapons, I've been frustrated more and more by the preponderance of Riptides and Wraithknights, and am coming to the conclusion that lascannons are the most effective choice (krak missiles work against Wraithknights, I suppose)... and is a choice that can still melt Land Raiders, terminators and the like. Of course, it's the most expensive option.

Autocannons are good for taking out tough mid-toughness nasty creatures (Nids with 4+ saves, Spawn, Greater Daemons) and light to lightish-medium tanks (up to AV 12ish, I'd say). Also decent at splattering infantry.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

So No Love for the Flamer then? Reading the Rule book it appeared to be allot more effective in the current version of the rules. 

I do like Lascannons, but I think Preds are the best way to get them onto the table. I have one Pred all kitted out with Lascannons, debating the set up on my second one. As I think I have Anti-Infantry Sorted with, well the rest of my army a second Las-Pred is probably called for.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Uveron said:


> So No Love for the Flamer then?


I use sometimes small annoying squads of 5 marines with a flamer and a combiflamer (90 pts) as screening units and scoring backstabbers, but only in 2000 pts and not often...


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Chaos forces are pretty good at mulching enemy light infantry already--by giving them plasma or melta, you let the squad be able to focus on monstrous creatures and/or tanks.

If the unit has access to a super-flamer of some sort--Noise Marines with Doom Sirens, an HQ with the BBoS, even the Helldrake--flamers are wonderful. But with heavy flamers so expensive in every place they crop up and our infantry generally good at killing enemy infantry that flamers would be useful against... I don't find myself buying the humble flamer, too often.


----------

